# weight loss & colonoscopy prep?



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I mid November I am scheduled to have a colonoscopy. Which I am scared because this is my first one. With all of the laxatives that I have to take and coylyte that I have to drink, does one's weight go down?


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

=) I lost just about 10 lbs when I did the prep for the barium enima. They gave me this box w/ two liquids and some orange pills. I told the Dr. they should have called it "24 hour flu In A BOX!" God, I was so sick that night. Normally weigh in at 120 and I almost hit 110!Put it right back on in two days though.The prep for the colonscopy (Colyte or whatever it's called) I lost about 5. But I also couldn't finish it. Because I knew it was coming and had researched other methods of preps, I had already been on a clear liquid diet for 24 hours. I only drank 1 litre of the prep & that lemon fizzy drink.Good luck, you'll be okay. =)


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

=) I lost just about 10 lbs when I did the prep for the barium enima. They gave me this box w/ two liquids and some orange pills. I told the Dr. they should have called it "24 hour flu In A BOX!" God, I was so sick that night. Normally weigh in at 120 and I almost hit 110!Put it right back on in two days though.The prep for the colonscopy (Colyte or whatever it's called) I lost about 5. But I also couldn't finish it. Because I knew it was coming and had researched other methods of preps, I had already been on a clear liquid diet for 24 hours. I only drank 1 litre of the prep & that lemon fizzy drink.Good luck, you'll be okay. =)


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

That's the one thing I was so angry about! I was fighting to maintain my weight at 107 before the prep and went down to 102 from not eating for two days. It's taken me months to gain a few pounds back but I'm still not where I was before. And of course the test was negative so I felt it was all a waste of time and made more work for me to try and gain weight.







(------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

That's the one thing I was so angry about! I was fighting to maintain my weight at 107 before the prep and went down to 102 from not eating for two days. It's taken me months to gain a few pounds back but I'm still not where I was before. And of course the test was negative so I felt it was all a waste of time and made more work for me to try and gain weight.







(------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Well I have always been on the slim side until recently. I have gained 15 lbs in the last few months. I take prozac and I switched to the once a week called prozac weekly. It was wonderful to take it once a week, however I noticed that my weight started to creep up on me. At first I could not figure out just what I was doing differently, so when I thought about it, I realized it could be the prozac weekly. I was also having weakness in my legs which is a side effect of the prozac weekly. So I talked with my doctor about this and we decided to go back to taking it everyday. This was just this past week so I will see what happens. So then I got to thinking about the colonoscopy prep and emptying out before the test. Thats when I wondered if my weight would go down some. Believe me that 15 lbs that I have gained has really made my clothes tight on me. I do not want to have to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Well I have always been on the slim side until recently. I have gained 15 lbs in the last few months. I take prozac and I switched to the once a week called prozac weekly. It was wonderful to take it once a week, however I noticed that my weight started to creep up on me. At first I could not figure out just what I was doing differently, so when I thought about it, I realized it could be the prozac weekly. I was also having weakness in my legs which is a side effect of the prozac weekly. So I talked with my doctor about this and we decided to go back to taking it everyday. This was just this past week so I will see what happens. So then I got to thinking about the colonoscopy prep and emptying out before the test. Thats when I wondered if my weight would go down some. Believe me that 15 lbs that I have gained has really made my clothes tight on me. I do not want to have to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe.


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

I just finished my prep and test. I lost 11 lbs. I would be very happy to keep it off but I know it will come right back. I agree with Lisa. A 24-36 hour clear liquid diet really helps you during the prep. If there is less there to deal with you will have to take less of the Nulytly. I could have stopped taking the drink after about 2 liters, but drank more because I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

I just finished my prep and test. I lost 11 lbs. I would be very happy to keep it off but I know it will come right back. I agree with Lisa. A 24-36 hour clear liquid diet really helps you during the prep. If there is less there to deal with you will have to take less of the Nulytly. I could have stopped taking the drink after about 2 liters, but drank more because I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

RW, glad everything went well for you. I will try to stay on a liquid diet a few days before having to start the laxatives and the colylte.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

RW, glad everything went well for you. I will try to stay on a liquid diet a few days before having to start the laxatives and the colylte.


----------

